# Olcott New York



## HookedUp (Dec 31, 2010)

Looks like I'll be spending 3 weeks there this year. Hopeful the weather holes out and I can get all the charters in. Have one Sunday and only 4 weekdays still open. I'll be there starting July 30. Hopefully get the rest of the days filled up. Who else going over this year.


----------



## Cat Power (Jan 6, 2013)

I sure hope to


----------



## Decoy Hound (Apr 21, 2018)

My boat is slipped in Wilson all year!!


----------



## HookedUp (Dec 31, 2010)

I normally make it to the wilson boat house a few times while I'm there for dinner and cocktails. And sunset


----------



## Decoy Hound (Apr 21, 2018)

I’m down at the other end near Sunset Bar and Grill in Bootleggers’s Marina.


----------



## HRCHLab (Jan 14, 2008)

Be there the last week of July. Olcott


----------



## OH-YEAH!!! (Jun 18, 2009)

Decoy Hound said:


> My boat is slipped in Wilson all year!!


Is the Wilson Boathouse still open?

Love that plate.


----------



## Decoy Hound (Apr 21, 2018)

OH-YEAH!!! said:


> Is the Wilson Boathouse still open?
> 
> Love that plate.


Yes it’s still open.


----------



## gatorman841 (Mar 4, 2010)

HRCHLab said:


> Be there the last week of July. Olcott


I’ll be there , my 2nd home during the summer months. We gonna get started earlier this year , hoping to in next cpl months. Love that area over there


----------



## gatorman841 (Mar 4, 2010)

Anyone have a water temp for the area?


----------



## gatorman841 (Mar 4, 2010)

Anyone have a trip planned this year over to NY?
Looking like it is gonna be another solid year out east


----------



## maddiedog (Nov 21, 2008)

I'll be at point breeze (I think that's what it's called) July 5th for 4 days. Looking forward to something different as I fish ludington everyday from end of June until September.


----------



## UBDSLO1 (Feb 23, 2004)

Lake Ontario has been on my bucket list for a long time. I think in the next year I'm going to try it. With my research, it looks like Olcott has some great fishing! There are also some areas further east I'd like to try as well. My biggest issue (for me) is that I've never trailered my boat any great distance, especially on the highway. I know that some of you are laughing at me right now, that's ok!!! LOL!


----------



## gatorman841 (Mar 4, 2010)

UBDSLO1 said:


> Lake Ontario has been on my bucket list for a long time. I think in the next year I'm going to try it. With my research, it looks like Olcott has some great fishing! There are also some areas further east I'd like to try as well. My biggest issue (for me) is that I've never trailered my boat any great distance, especially on the highway. I know that some of you are laughing at me right now, that's ok!!! LOL!


Any port you choose you will catch fish over there, no need to go further east unless your main target is browns. The kings are all over and the steel are like sheepshead there. No difference in trailering 30 miles or 300 just make sure bearing are good and you have a good spare. Be prepared once you take one trip you’ll be hooked and never wanna fish silver in Michigan again.


----------



## Cat Power (Jan 6, 2013)

I wanna go!!


----------



## UBDSLO1 (Feb 23, 2004)

gatorman841 said:


> Any port you choose you will catch fish over there, no need to go further east unless your main target is browns. The kings are all over and the steel are like sheepshead there. No difference in trailering 30 miles or 300 just make sure bearing are good and you have a good spare. Be prepared once you take one trip you’ll be hooked and never wanna fish silver in Michigan again.


Kings would be my main focus, as they are my favorite gamefish!!! Now you got me thinking gatorman841!!!


----------



## gatorman841 (Mar 4, 2010)

UBDSLO1 said:


> Kings would be my main focus, as they are my favorite gamefish!!! Now you got me thinking gatorman841!!!


Here’s a few pics from last summer


----------



## gatorman841 (Mar 4, 2010)

Cat Power said:


> I wanna go!!



I was planning on heading back this weekend but forgot some previous plans so it is gonna be next weekend. Hoping them big ones are still holding for the tourney


----------



## UBDSLO1 (Feb 23, 2004)

gatorman841 said:


> Here’s a few pics from last summer
> View attachment 764636
> View attachment 764637
> View attachment 764639


Those Kings are what dreams are made of! Fantastic, and thanks for sharing those pics!


----------



## gatorman841 (Mar 4, 2010)

UBDSLO1 said:


> Those Kings are what dreams are made of! Fantastic, and thanks for sharing those pics!


Notice there is never a boat in the back ground , talk about relaxing fun fishing. If you ever think about doing a trip your welcome to follow us out or meet there , usually get a couple/few boats going most trips. It can help sometimes having couple boats out searching there is so much water was intimidating at first.


----------



## Cat Power (Jan 6, 2013)

Can you be successful without down riggers?

how many rods are you allowed per person?

can you use a 19 foot size boat without too much trouble?


----------



## OH-YEAH!!! (Jun 18, 2009)

Gotta go through Ohio & Pennsylvania to get there this year but it’s worth it - grew up 50 minutes from Olcott

Be sure to stop at www.duffswings.com the original location at Sheridan & Millersport. Plenty of room to park a boat unless it’s the weekend.


----------



## gatorman841 (Mar 4, 2010)

Cat Power said:


> Can you be successful without down riggers?
> 
> how many rods are you allowed per person?
> 
> can you use a 19 foot size boat without too much trouble?


Yes , sometimes it’s all 10 and 7 colors going off... Somedays it’s the 300 copper and plenty of dipsey action mixed in. My spread for 2 guys in my boat is usually 2 riggers, a 300 copper , 10 color , 7 color and a dipsey rod. Meat rigs and spoons and usually 1 fly.

You are allowed 3 rods per person just like Michigan but only allowed to keep 3 fish. Only 2 of which can be steel and I think it’s only 1 laker. But I’ve only landed 1 laker over there.

I only have a 17’ with a 115 and that’s what I use over there , just base my trips on forecasted wind. My boats been on every Great Lake , just be safe about your trip. Your not going to far off shore on Lk O

There a guy on here Danne that posts Video from his side on Canada and it’s all relatively the same , looks like a great area over there also.


----------



## UBDSLO1 (Feb 23, 2004)

gatorman841 said:


> Notice there is never a boat in the back ground , talk about relaxing fun fishing. If you ever think about doing a trip your welcome to follow us out or meet there , usually get a couple/few boats going most trips. It can help sometimes having couple boats out searching there is so much water was intimidating at first.


Thanks gatorman841!!!


----------



## John Hine (Mar 31, 2019)

Aw hell! Now I wanna go!


----------



## Cat Power (Jan 6, 2013)

thanks Gatorman


----------



## gatorman841 (Mar 4, 2010)

Anyone fishing the spring LOC?


----------



## chemo13 (May 10, 2006)

We will be heading back this summer. Thank to Gatorman for his help.









Sent from my SM-G975U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------

